# The IPGC Drainage Pipe



## agster97 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Readers,

As a co-founder of IPGC Drainage Products, I wanted to post this thread to let contractors, installters, plumbers, landscape architects, engineers, etc... know about a new drainage product called "The IPGC". "The IPGC", Patent Pending, is a new drainage product that is designed to provide drainage solutions in residential and commercial areas. At the current time, The IPGC is manufactured using Schedule 40 PVC. Other pipe materials will be made available in the future.

The IPGC is particularly effective in yards, lawns, gardens, flower beds, large planters, and other landscaped areas. If installed in a pervious area, The IPGC is also an excellent product for capturing runoff from parking lots and all other impervious surfaces. Since the IPGC easily connects with standard joints of Schedule 40 PVC, there really is no limit to what the IPGC can be used for. Multiple applications for the product are discussed on the website and I will provide the link to it at the bottom of this post.

Based on our own conclusions, The IPGC is simply more effective than a French Drain equipped with perforated pipe for numerous drainage scenarios as discussed at the website. Additionally, there are multiple benefits as described below.

*IPGC Installation costs are less than for French Drains because:*
1) The required trench excavation is substantially reduced.
2) The amount of gravel backfill is minimized.
3) It takes less time and effort to install.

*Maintenance is simpler for the IPGC because:*
1) Little or no earth removal is needed to access the open slits on the 
top of the IPGC. The open slits allow direct access to the flow line 
of the pipe. Unless cleanouts are installed, nearly full removal of a french drain is needed to remove any debris from buried perforated pipes.

Please visit the website at http://www.agrateconcept.com for much more detailed information. Scroll down to the bottom of the home page for the menu options.

Thanks,
IPGC Drainage Products


----------

